# programmatically set proxy (gnome system proxy)

## o5gmmob8

Hi all,

I want to set the system proxy whenever I enable/disable Tor.  I would like it to be integrated so I can just do:

rc tor

/etc/init.d/tor start

set location (tor)

And, voila, tor is automatically started along with polipo as well as gnome made aware to use the tor location which specifies the given proxy to use.

How do I set the system proxy for gnome programmatically?

Thanks,

Walter

----------

## gimpel

gconftool is your friend. You have to run it as user, so "su <username> -c ..."

This lists the proxy settings:

```
gconftool-2 --all-entries /system/http_proxy
```

With "gconftool --set .." you can change them.

----------

## o5gmmob8

Cool, that will help out perfectly.

Thanks,

Walter

----------

